# Tool Outlines for Pegboard/Wall



## MattB101 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is there someplace that I can buy stencils or stickers of tool outlines for my pegboard. That would be great. I know that I could trace the tool and then paint it in but, I'm too lazy! :-D


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.visualworkplaceinc.com/product/shadow-mark/

Not as common as I thought, but you might want to break out the magic marker when you see the price.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You could make a xerox copy of your tool and glue it on.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

@dhazelton - that's a clever idea!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I think that is called 5s. It is implemented in the workplace to keep uniformity between shifts. Then some idiots make the office geeks do it so we can have our stapler in the same spot. And there is no second shift in the office.

I digress.

5-s 
Junk like this. My opinion because of how they have tried to move my stapler. 
http://www.listaintl.com/sites/default/files/whitepapers/pdf/Lista-5S-and-lean-mfg-white-paper.pdf


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Trace the tool onto some peel-n-stick wallpaper, cut it out, and stick it where the tool goes.


----------



## MattB101 (Jun 18, 2015)

> http://www.visualworkplaceinc.com/product/shadow-mark/
> 
> Not as common as I thought, but you might want to break out the magic marker when you see the price.
> 
> - Tennessee


I sense a magic marker in my future. Jeez!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

How about using a light to cast the tool's shadow on the pegboard, then trace it's outline directly on the pegboard?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

What Matt is referring to is actually only one part of 5S. The total of 5S goes like this: sort, set in
order, shine, standardize, and sustain.

It is meant to put things in order, clean things up, have standard procedures and places for everything, and then do that over and over again, so the next process of Continuous Improvement, elimination of waste in the process, is more visible and lost time can be eliminated. 5S is almost always the first thing any Improvement Specialist does coming into a new process, be it factory or office. Then they can see how to improve the whole process easier.

In other words, putting that wrench on a pegboard with an outline means that over time, you might find that the wrench is in the wrong place, and will be moved again and again to save time as the process improves.

For a home wood shop, in my mind it is a bit overkill unless you are depending on your living from the shop, but to each their own. Some people like neat places. Some not so much. I'm somewhere inbetween.

I make folding money with my shop as well as personal projects, but my beer in my shop frig is probably more organized than my tools…

I was a Continuous Improvement specialist, Kaizen Certified, Six Sigma, etc. for over two decades when I was full time. Personally, kind of glad to not have to do it anymore. But that's just me.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

After all is said and done, I would just trace and mark them and if desired fill the interior with whatever color of paint that will suit you best.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## groyuti (Oct 12, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

An opinion on pegboard…..

hwttps://bridgerberdel.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/thoughts-on-tool-organization-and-storage/


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I still have a wall of pegboard in my shop, and I would agree with bridger, it is the most cluttered and wasted space in my shop.

What I find amazing is I know a tool I need is up there, somewhere. I can look at the pegboard for a long, long time before I actually find the tool. And long pegs for pegboard? The ones where things can hide behind other things? Argh!!

Some day I will move all the tools and benches in front of the pegboard and do something about it, but when I put the shop up back in 2007, it was cheap, fast and a quick way to get the tools out of the shipper boxes and get woodworking. Now the pegboard is a wasted space. I've converted the rest of the shop to shelves, cabinets and drawers.


----------

